# ALABAMA-3 M WGSD'S IN BAD CONDITION



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

1. 2 YEAR OLD MALE





































2. 3-4 YEAR OLD MALE (NOT DOING WELL CAGED)





































3. 5-7 YEAR OLD DEAF MALE - THOR


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I was asked to post this...but there was no shelter info included...waiting for that info and will post asap. Thought I should still get the ball rolling that these three need help in Alabama. 

I hear Thor is in extreme danger!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Those poor little creatures. They look so pitiful and are in such bad shape. I hope someone can help them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He needs more than satin balls(


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bumping these sweeties!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

The pictures are heartbreaking. I will never understand how a so called human being could treat animals in such a manner. Hope someone can help these poor babies and show them what love is. They've obviously never known it.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

So sad. I look at their faces and just want to cry.

I wish I could just hug them.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh how sad...............

PLEASE someone give them all another chance. Any rescues ????


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok...I'm sorry...I misunderstood. These three had a thread started but they just wanted me to add the pictures....would anyone mind if that thread was merged with this one? 


"Consider these dogs very urgent. They are probably not posted on PF, but as of 9/19 they are still there. I don't have any info regarding age or gender. Contact info is Janie Thomas 

>>
>>Janie Thomas
>>205-591-6522"


"I found the shelter and contacted Janie there. She has forwarded pictures of these 3 to me for posting which I have forwarded to Mary Ann the posting queen. SHe tells me they have had 9 german shepherds in there. ONe of the males does have some type of hearing loss or neurological problem. They are hoping he can be seen by a vet tomorrow."



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=804030&page=2#Post804030


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This is devastating.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Poor souls... I can only imagine what their lives were like before this....


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I asked Mods to merge these posts. I just can't take any more dogs right now and have no foster space available.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I think the owner of these dogs died. Not sure but there was an email a little while back about several WGSDs whose owner died or abandoned them. I had emailed Janie then for more info but never heard back from her.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

This is so sad, poor dogs. Hope they can get help.


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

any word>>? These poor poor boys. So helpless and in such bad shape!








Rescues?? Pull?? Praying for them,PLEASE help them.


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

One of our vols evaluated these three for ECHO. She too, said they were in horrible shape but didn't give me details. Dawn is right, the owner did die leaving behind 12 dogs (9 wgsds) that relatives could not handle, nor could assume the responsibility for. 

Janie has her own rescue and does her best to help when she can but this is a MUNICIPAL Pound and gets dogs from all over the Bham area. Unfortunately because of the volume they take in, they are very high kill. Something must be special about these three if they have made the cut this long. 

GSRCA is also full.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping them up, how sad they lost there owner, home and now their lives.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Bumping these precious lives right back to page one and into the spotlight. These poor lost souls really need a little love, kindness and a place to call home.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Is Echo able to help any of these three babies???


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Bumping these three tired souls back up and into the spotlight.... I"m thinking the owner died and no one checked on them which would explain how skinny they are......poor babies....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Does anyone know what city these dogs are in? So far I can't find any rescues with openings and was thinking we could appeal to Moble ASPCA to take them if they are close to them???


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

An earlier post mentions "Bham" which usually means the Birmingham, Alabama area.

Shannon


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

The telephone contact for Janie Thomas 205-591-6522 corresponds to this shelter listing:
Jefferson County Courthouse Birmingham Animal Control
6227 Fifth Ave N
Birmingham, AL 35212-1559
(205) 591-6522


> Originally Posted By: ChristiOne of our vols evaluated these three for ECHO. She too, said they were in horrible shape but didn't give me details...


Is there any update on these poor souls?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Any updates?


----------

